# Hemianthus callitrichoides flowers



## Hades (10 Jun 2018)

I have some HC growing emersed on the window till and it's flowering.
It's the first time i see this so i thought i'd share some pics here.

Very tiny but pretty little flowers.


----------



## rebel (17 Jun 2018)

Stunning! Ive grown it in all sorts of situations but never any flowers!!

Well done.


----------



## Sakura83 (17 Jun 2018)

First time see that. Thank you


----------



## Something Fishy (30 Sep 2018)

Awesome just seen this  I have some on the sill too they love it don’t they. I’m hoping to move straight to the tank but not quite sure how just yet! Haha

Kudos on the flowers though. Where did your cuttings come from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hades (10 Oct 2018)

Something Fishy said:


> Awesome just seen this  I have some on the sill too they love it don’t they. I’m hoping to move straight to the tank but not quite sure how just yet! Haha
> 
> Kudos on the flowers though. Where did your cuttings come from?
> 
> ...



They did seem to love being on the sill. 
They were just cuttings from the rug in my tank. Took a piece out and placed it in a soup bowl and topped it up with water. 
The waterlevel dropped as i forgot about it for a few days and it began to flower shortly after.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





Hades said:


> The waterlevel dropped as i forgot about it for a few days.....


That is probably what stimulated the flowering.

If you are an emergent plant it is a waste of resources to open your flower under water, so natural selection will have selected for plants that are stimulated to flower a couple of days after drying. 

cheers Darrel


----------

